# Hilfe Soundblaster G6 wird bockt rum



## Patapon (26. Februar 2020)

Ich habe nicht auf euch gehört und habe meine Soundblaster Z durch eine Soundblaster G6 ausgetauscht, bin ein Opfer des( Marketings youtube tester und überall Test gut bewertet) geworden.

Zu meinem Problem: 
1. wenn ich Windows starte wir die Soundkarte von der Connect Software nicht erkannt, muss den USB-Stecker ziehen und wieder einstecken, erst dann wird sie von der Software gefunden.
2. Wenn die Karte gefunden wird und ich starte ein Spiel ist der Sound nach ca 1-2 Minuten weg, einzige Abhilfe: Stecker ziehen und Connect Software beenden und ohne Creative Connect Features spielen.

Die Karte lief auch mal lange zeit ohne Probleme, aber wenn man an der Soundkarte irgendwelche Knöpfe drückt oder was verstellt kommt die Software nicht mit und bekommt einen knacks.

Ich bin echt verzweifelt, meine soundblaster Z lief astrein ohne probs


----------



## tandel (26. Februar 2020)

An einem anderen Rechner testen um einen Defekt auszuschließen.
Einen anderen USB Port ausprobieren.
Ein anderes USB Kabel ausprobieren.
Während der Tests würde ich andere Geräte und Hubs abziehen soweit möglich


----------



## Hubacca (26. Februar 2020)

Das ist auch nicht normal !
Mal an einem anderem USB Port oder sogar PC/Laptop ausprobiert obs nicht vielleicht am Port oder der Windows Version liegt ?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Februar 2020)

Windows fastboot deaktiviert?


----------



## Research (26. Februar 2020)

USB-Energiespaarmodi kontrolliert?
Always on Port?


----------



## Patapon (27. Februar 2020)

tandel schrieb:


> An einem anderen Rechner testen um einen Defekt auszuschließen.
> Einen anderen USB Port ausprobieren.
> Ein anderes USB Kabel ausprobieren.
> Während der Tests würde ich andere Geräte und Hubs abziehen soweit möglich



Anderen Rechner habe ich nicht
Alle USB Ports durch Front und Back , USB2.0 und 3.0
Es ist außer dem Windowsgamepad Bluetooth stickund (tastatur/maus) nichts weiter dranne am usb.


----------



## Patapon (27. Februar 2020)

ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Windows fastboot deaktiviert?



Was ist das, ist es im Bios ?


----------



## Patapon (27. Februar 2020)

Research schrieb:


> USB-Energiespaarmodi kontrolliert?
> Always on Port?



was ist das und wo findet man diese?


----------



## Research (27. Februar 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Was ist das, ist es im Bios ?


Google ist dein Freund.


> Patapon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was ist das und wo findet man diese?





> _USB-Energiespaarmodi_


Siehe Win Energiespaarmodi.


> _Always on Port_


Siehe Produkthandbuch. Sind meist mit Blitz an der Buchse gekennzeichnet.


----------



## tandel (27. Februar 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Anderen Rechner habe ich nicht



Wenn Dir die Tipps von @Research nicht helfen, dann sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, das Problem weiter einzugrenzen, als den G6 an einem anderen Rechner zu testen.
Kennst Du niemanden, bei dem Du das mal testen kannst?


----------



## Patapon (28. Februar 2020)

Danke @ all für eure Hilfe bisher

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: Ich weiß zwar imme rnoch nicht was ERP mit windows10 und Energieeistellungen zu tun hat, aber denncoh habe icheraus bekommen wotum es geht.

- Habe in den Energieoptionen bei allen Einstellungen USB deaktiviert (keine Abhilfe)
- Habe in den Energieoptionen Ausbalanciert zu Hochleistung gestellt (keine Abhilfe)

Hätte mich auch ehrlich gesagt gewundert, wenn es daran gelegen hätte, wie ich anfangs schrieb, wenn ich den USB stecker ziehe und die connect software beende und USB Stecker wieder einsteke läuft die Soundkarte (ohne die connect software und den ganzen settings die man in der software einstellen kann).

Hatte auch creative direkt angeschrieben, die haben mir eine standard Antwort zurück geschickt, wo es um abgehakten sound etc. geht.

Dennoch habe ich folgendes probiert, im abgesicherten Modus
- USB Stecker raus
- Alles was mit creative zu tun hatte deinstalliert
- Normalen Modus gebootet und mehrfach mit CC Cleaner registry aufgeräumt
- Wieder Abgesichrten Modus gestartet, dort einen alte Version von der Creative Connect Software installier 
(Dateiname: G6MasterInstaller_3.4.06.00.exe Creative Worldwide Support >)
- Im normalen Modus gestartet und dann erst soundkarte (USB stecker) angeschlossen
- Connect software kam nicht klar
- System neustart 

Und es hat funktioniert, beim Start Soundblaster G6 erkannt und auch beim spielen kein Stummschalten nach 2 Minuten.


Meine Vermutung Theorie:
Sobald man an der Soundkarte/DAC an den knöpfen drückt oder Kopfhörer/mic rein raus stöpselt, geht das Dilema los, vorallem wenn Connect am laufen war.

Zwischenzeitlich dachte ich auch es hat was mit CSGO zu tun, weil ich ja diese Presettings  in der Connect Software aussuche und das Spiel starte.


Fakt ist die Soundkarte läuft ohne Software (dann halt ohne Settings) und wenn die Software läsuft kann und darf man nicht an der Karte was drücken oder anschließen, die Software ist .

Mal schauen wie lange das hält, seit dem ich die G6 besitze hatte ich längere Episoden wo es funktioniert hat und auch längere Epsisoden wo gar nichts mehr vernüftig funktioniert hat.


----------



## Research (28. Februar 2020)

Treiber + Soundkarte probiert?
Mal nur Treiber angucken.
Manchmal kann man das aus der Exe rausholen.


----------



## Patapon (5. März 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps hat sich erledigt, heute das Teil via Ebay verkauft.


----------



## tandel (5. März 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps hat sich erledigt, heute das Teil via Ebay verkauft.



Als "defekt" hoffe ich? Oder konntest Du einen Defekt durch Tests an einen anderen Rechner ausschließen?


----------



## bynemesis (5. März 2020)

man hätte auch einfach die g6 tauschen können. sowas wie über Garantie / Rückgaberecht.
wäre aber wohl zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## Patapon (5. März 2020)

bynemesis schrieb:


> man hätte auch einfach die g6 tauschen können. sowas wie über Garantie / Rückgaberecht.
> wäre aber wohl zu einfach gewesen.



Ich glaube die ist nicht kaputt, ist einfach das Creative treiber/software krücken problem.


----------



## Patapon (9. März 2020)

Hi ich bin es noch einmal, ich habe meine G6 mit originaler Rechnung von Creative auf Ebay verkauft.

Nach ca. 3 Tagen hat sich die Käuferin gemeldet und meint, die Soundkarte habe wohl angeblich ein Rauschen (mehrere verschiedene Mics ausprobiert mehrere Rechner mir frisch installierten win10), habe wohl als Vergleich die AE-5 und eine G5 wo kein Rauschen sei. Die Kuriosität ist aber das das Rauschen auch ohne Mic kommt und sie wohl angeblich auch verschiedene USB Kabel ausprobiert hat.
Sie erwarte wohl Glasklaren Sound, keine Ahnung was Sie meint, Mic-Aufmahnen, Wiedergabe...ein Grundrauschen generell 

Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, weil die Karte bis zum Versand bei mir im Einsatz war und ich dieses Rauschen nicht hatte, so eine Grund brummen/rauschen what ever hatte ich aber generell schon immer mit Soundkarten seit dem ich meine PCs Mitte 90er selber zusammenbaue z.B. mit Creative Karten, Sondblaster Live mit ISA BUS Anschluss, Soundblaster Z, G6 und jetzt mit AE-5 und meiner Onboard Soundkarte.

Bei dem Creative habe ich es fast immer wegbekommen, z.B. wenn ich nach der Anleitung FAQ von Creative vorgegangen bin Creative Worldwide Support - Sound BlasterX G6 , und natürlich mit guten Boxen und Mic immer das Optimum raus geholt,  falls Sie überhaupt das Rauschen meint was ich meine.

Sie wolle Sie auch nicht bei Creative einschicken, weil Sie nicht wochenlang warten möchte...

Ich vermute aber eher Sie hat sich wie ich etwas besseres erhofft und war dann mit dem Ergebnis enttäuscht, möchte Sie deswegen zurückgeben, leider hatte ich auch Paypal angeboten 
Hätte Sie gesagt die Karte wird mal erkannt mal nicht, hätte ich es verstanden, dass Problem hatte ich auch, ist aber kein defekt der Karte sondern ein Creative Treiber/Software Problem (Weil komplett ohne Software ging es ja bei mir) und auch öfters mit Software "connect 2".

Kann es tatsächlich sein, das während dem sicher und Stoßfestem verpackten Versand, da wirklich was kaputt gegangen ist (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) Karte Verpackung etc, waren alles neuwertig nicht ausgepackt außer der Karte/DAC. Oder liege ich mit meiner Vermutung doch richtig ?


----------



## tandel (9. März 2020)

Willst Du jetzt eine Art Absolution? Fakt ist doch, dass Du eine Soundkarte verkauft hast, die bei Dir Probleme bereitet hat und Du sie nicht auf fehlerfreien Funktionstüchtigkeit (z.B. durch Test an einem anderen Rechner)  geprüft hast, bevor Du sie verkauft hast.
Auf mögliche Probleme bist Du im Verkaufstext vermutlich auch nicht eingegangen.

Tu das, was jeder als Käufer erwarten würde und nimm das Teil zurück und wende Dich selbst damit an Creative und wälze Probleme nicht auf andere ab. Das ist einfach nicht fair, meine Meinung.


----------



## Patapon (9. März 2020)

tandel schrieb:


> Willst Du jetzt eine Art Absolution? Fakt ist doch, dass Du eine Soundkarte verkauft hast, die bei Dir Probleme bereitet hat und Du sie nicht auf fehlerfreien Funktionstüchtigkeit (z.B. durch Test an einem anderen Rechner)  geprüft hast, bevor Du sie verkauft hast.
> Auf mögliche Probleme bist Du im Verkaufstext vermutlich auch nicht eingegangen.
> 
> Tu das, was jeder als Käufer erwarten würde und nimm das Teil zurück und wende Dich selbst damit an Creative und wälze Probleme nicht auf andere ab. Das ist einfach nicht fair, meine Meinung.



Ich erwarte keine Absolution sondern möchte der Sache auf den Grund gehen, ich hatte keine "Rauschen" Probleme, sondern eher das Problem das die Software die G6 mal erkennt und mal nicht.
Hatte die G6 an meinem "Arbeitsrechner" probiert, genau die gleichen Probleme gehabt, aber sobald ich die Karte ohne Treiber/Software laufen ließ, war alles Tutti, da ich keine Lust auf das Treiber Chaos von Creative hatte, habe ich dir Karte verkauft und stell dir vor ich war mit Creative deswegen im Kontakt, die haben mir paar Maßnahmen empfohlen, die aber immer nur kurz Wirkung gezeigt haben. (Ich habe mit der KArte immer zuviel angestellt, Stecker rein raus und die Software kam nie mit, wenn ich alles über die Software unter Windows geregelt hatte, war es mehr oder weniger akzeptabel.

Laut meinen Recherchen ist es kein Geheimnis das Treiber/Software von Creative eher eine Katastrophe sind.

All das hat aber nichts mit dem angeblichen Rauschen zu tun, ich hätte nie im Leben eine defekte Karte verkauft, ich habe ja die Karte selber benutzt und wurde in Discord/Teamspeak und ingame gut verstanden, nachdem ich die Karte konfiguriert hatte.


----------



## Mottekus (9. März 2020)

Ich besitze selbst eine G6 und kann während des Betriebes problemlos jegliche Stecker ein- und ausstecken. Kann auch den USB entfernen und wieder einsetzen ohne das es irgendwelche Probleme gibt. Muss ein ziemlich bescheidener Treiber sein xD

Das Grundrauschen von dem Sie sprechen tritt bei mir nur auf wenn der Drehregler am Kabel komplett aufgedreht wird.

Problematischer finde ich eher, dass Sie vorab nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben um einen Hardwaredefekt zu 100% ausschließen zu können. Das beinhaltet nach dem Test an einem anderen PC in letzter Konsequenz das Einschicken des Produktes.

Das Produkt dann aber noch zu verkaufen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.
Die Argumentation darauf zu stützen das im Internet Ihrerseits recherchiert wurde und Sie "glauben" dass das Gerät nicht kaputt sei setzt der Geschichte die Krone auf.

Das Problem wird mit Sicherheit niemand ohne diese explizite G6 lösen können. Und nun raten Sie mal wessen Job das vor dem Verkauf per Ebay hätte sein müssen.

Und dann erwarten Sie ernsthaft auch noch Hilfe dabei?


----------



## Patapon (9. März 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Ich besitze selbst eine G6 und kann während des Betriebes problemlos jegliche Stecker ein- und ausstecken. Kann auch den USB entfernen und wieder einsetzen ohne das es irgendwelche Probleme gibt. Muss ein ziemlich bescheidener Treiber sein xD
> 
> Das Grundrauschen von dem Sie sprechen tritt bei mir nur auf wenn der Drehregler am Kabel komplett aufgedreht wird.
> 
> ...




Unser Admin auf Arbeit hat heute seine G6 mitgebracht (hatte ihn letzte Woche mal angefragt zum Vergleich), er betreibt sie ohne Probleme
Werde Sie mal jetzt den ganzen Abend testen, was hat das angebliche Rauschen, welches bei mir nicht aufgetreten ist mit Software Konnektivität zu tun ?
Die Person war ja nicht einmal bereit die FAQ von Creative durch zugehen, es gab ja auch keine Beschwerde zur Software oder Erkennung der Karte, ich möchte nur herausfinden, was mit diesem Rauschen gemeint ist, welches sogar ohne Mic Anschluss auftreten soll. 

Und warum wird hier von einem Hardwaredefekt jetzt plötzlich geschrieben die Karte war seit Ende November im Einsatz und hat da war nichts defekt.

Noch einmal um deutlich zu sein, ich habe und hatte nie ein Rauschen, ausser wie bereits erwähnt bei allen Soundkarten die ich im Laufe der 30 Jahre hatte, wo man die Drehregler anpasst und danach das Problem immer beseitigt war (bei entsprechender "gutem" Mic, bei meinem Ersatz Mic ZALMAN bringt keine Einstellung eine Besserung, bei den besseren Mics schon), bei der jetzigen AE-5 auch Probleme gehabt, in der Command Software paar Sachen aktiviert und runter geregelt und et voila alles gut, wobei Noise reduction am meisten bringt.

Aber ich merke es bringt hier nichts, wollte wirklich wissen woher so ein rauschen kommt oder was die Person damit meint.


----------



## tandel (9. März 2020)

Patapon schrieb:


> Und warum wird hier von einem Hardwaredefekt jetzt plötzlich geschrieben die Karte war seit Ende November im Einsatz und hat da war nichts defekt.



Warum hast Du dann diesen Thread hier eröffnet und warum hast Du die Karte verkauft, wenn doch gar nichts defekt war?

Und woher sollen wir wissen, woher ein Rauschen kommen soll, wenn wir die Fehlerbeschreibung nicht mal aus erster Hand bekommen?
Es gab eine Chance herauszufinden, ob die Karte in Ordnung ist oder nicht, in dem Du sie selbst an einem oder mehreren anderen Rechnern getestet hättest.
Die Chance ist jetzt vorbei, es sei denn, Du erstattest das Geld und lässt Dir die Karte zurückschicken. 

Dann finden sich hier bestimmt erfahrene Leute, die helfen können, das Problem einzugrenzen.


----------



## bynemesis (10. März 2020)

also um das jetzt zu verstehen:
- deine G6 geht an zwei PCs nicht
- die G6 vom Kollegen geht problemlos.

wenn man jetzt 1 + 1 zusammenzählt. kommt was raus?
eine g6 ist defekt und kann man umtauschen.

oder was ist daran das problem? am umtauschen? kostet ja nix? das ding scheint ja neu zu sein mit garantie.
hardware kann jederzeit plötzlich kaputt gehen.


----------



## Patapon (10. März 2020)

bynemesis schrieb:


> also um das jetzt zu verstehen:
> - deine G6 geht an zwei PCs nicht
> - die G6 vom Kollegen geht problemlos.
> 
> ...



Moin, wo hast du das raus gelesen, das die von meinem Kollegen bei mir geht?

Habe doch gestern erst von meinem Kollegen die G6 bekommen und konnte Sie ausführlich testen am Abend, genau das gleiche Problem wie mit meiner. Auf Arbeit habe ich fast denselben Rechner wie zu Hause, konnte vorher nicht auf Arbeit testen, weil ich bis vor kurzem eine Auszeit von Arbeit hatte) ist ein i7-3770k und mit etwas schwächerer Graka, nur leider habe ich zuhause und auf Arbeitsrechner fast immer die gleichen Tools, Treiber und Programme drauf.

Zurück zum Thema:
Bei meinem Kollegen bei dem seine G6 keine Macken macht, aber bei mir schon, hat sich vorhin herausgestellt, er benutzt nicht gleichzeitig Lautsprecher und KH und hat auch keine Software installiert. Also er hat quasi ein Standalone, nur mit KH am PC und ab und zu schließt er sie an die Switch an. Jetzt habe ich seine G6 bei seinem Arbeitsrechner angeschlossen und wir haben die gleiche Software/Treiber installiert und es läuft, bei mir lief es ja auch immer eine Zeit stabil. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass unsere beiden G6 "defekt" sind, wochenlang konnte ich sie "nutzen", sobald ich aber ein Windows update oder an der Soundblaster selber knöpfe gedrückt hatte und danach in der Connect2 Software von KH zu Lautsprecher wechsle, SBX aktiviere oder Direct Mode an der Soundkarte und dann in der Software auf SBX /Direct Mode umgestellt hatte, gingen die Probleme los (ich möchte jetzt nicht alles aufzählen), was ich gemacht habe. Man kann an der Soundkarte die KH Stecker abziehen und dann kommt der Sound über Boxen, wenn man wieder die KH-Stecker wieder einsteckt und in der Software wechseln möchte zu KH kackt diese ab, vorhin auch bei meinem Kollegen.

Ich vermute mal irgendwelche Software, Treiber Einstellungen Windows Versionen etc. verursachen die Probleme, ich arbeite nicht für Creative und wollte da nicht Zeit und Energie investieren, um deren Software/Treiber Fehler zu analysieren, daher habe ich sie verkauft. Außerdem bei meinen Recherchen nach dem Kauf der G6 und diesem komischen verhalten, habe ich im Netz DEU/ENG gesucht und es gibt sehr viele Beiträge, wo die User vom gleichen Verhalten berichten (wird mal erkannt mal nicht, usb stecker rein & rausziehen, ohne Software benutzen, ältere neuere Firmware, abgesicherter modus install usw....), dann gibt es sehr viele Beiträge wo geschrieben wird Software und Treiber von Creative sind nicht stabil eher Katastrophe.

Und zu keiner Zeit im Directmode mit und ohne Software/Treiber hatte ich ein Rauschen, außer wie mehrfach erwähnt, wenn die Regler nicht richtig eingestellt sind und schlechte MICs wie das ZALMAN benutzt wurden.

Meine Intention war herauszufinden, was diese Person mit Rauschen meint "Aussage war auch, es rauscht mit Mic, kein Glasklarer Sound" und ohne Mic soll es am Mikrofon Eingang rauschen, ich hatte angeboten, telefonisch Abhilfe zu leisten wurde nicht in Anspruch genommen, dann habe ich sogar von Creative die Homepage FAQ "Rauschen beseitigen" geschickt wurde auch nicht angenommen.

Es gab Null info und null Kooperation, ich habe angeboten das über den Käuferschutz abzuwickeln, selbst als privater Verkäufer hat man das Recht auf Nachbesserung (auch keine Antwort). Hätte der die Käufer die gleichen Probleme wie ich, hätte ich das Nachvollziehen können und sogar die Karte zurückgenommen, aber es geht hier nicht darum (wie oft soll ich das schreiben ?), es geht um dieses ominöse Rauschen, sie wollte mich überreden einfach das ding zurückzunehmen weil es angeblich rauscht.

Durch das Verhalten vermute ich halt eher, man hat was besseres erwartet,  Erwartung wurde nicht erfüllt und man möchte das gekaufte a la AMAZON zurückgeben, ist es zu viel verlangt das ich genauere Details erfahren wollte, wie das Rauschen auftritt oder was genau damit gemeint ist? 


Sorry für den langen Text, ich lasse die Sache gut sein, hier ist es nicht mehr konstruktiv und ich werde beschuldigt absichtlich eine defekte rauschende Karte verkauft zu haben, obwohl ich mehrfach erwähnte das bei mir nichts gerauscht hat. Ich gebe zu der Anfangstrhread war eine vollkommen anderes Sache, nur wollte ich keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen und einige haben es nicht so mit lesen. Vielleicht kann ich den ganzen Mist hier löschen lassen, bringt überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Patapon (20. März 2020)

So kurze Info an die, die mich falsch beschuldigt haben kaputte Sachen zu verkaufen.
Habe die Karte zurückgenommen und kein Rauschen und kein Mic Kaputt.

Hatte mich noch ein zweites mal an Creative gewendet, die haben mir dieses mal Werkseinstellungen via drücken Lautstärke + SBX Taste empfohlen und seit dem gab es bei mir keine Probleme , wahrscheinlich hält es bis zum nächsten Windows update. Wegen euch habe ich eine funktionierende Karte zurückgenommen, vielen Dank jetzt habe ich eine AE-5 und eine G6 am Start.

Kann ich jetzt Schadenersatz verlangen ?


----------

